

Was it even used? Google Removes Instant Previews From Search Results - quaffapint
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/google-removes-instant-previews-from-search-results-adds-a-dropdown-for-cached-and-similar-results-updates/

======
pragmar
Was wondering where that went. I used it all the time, but only for the link
to the cached version. Good to know it's still available under the green
arrow.

